# OIL PAN HELP!!!!! PLEASE HELP!!!



## mk3GTI2Po1nt5low (Nov 16, 2009)

I HAVE A 96 GTI 2.0....I CANT FIND WHAT TOOLS AND SIZE I NEED IN ORDER TO TAKE OFF A OIL PAN AND ITS GASKET......PLEASE LET ME KNOW ABOUT THE PROCESS AND TOOLS NEEDED BE GREATLY APPRECIATED! I cant get under my car because its to low and dont have a jack yet.. im going to the junk yard but before i go i want to find what tools are required...i have googled and everything cant find out










_Modified by mk3GTI2Po1nt5low at 9:05 PM 12-16-2009_


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: OIL PAN HELP!!!!! PLEASE HELP!!! (mk3GTI2Po1nt5low)*

10mm socket.


----------



## tttomdemaria (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: OIL PAN HELP!!!!! PLEASE HELP!!! (ps2375)*

i just changed my oil pan gasket...there are like 3 bolts that u cant really get at with the 10mm socket so i got the socket set with the hex heads (allen key). when u get the bolts off...u gotta use a rubber mallet and bang the pan a bit cuz it sticks and it should pop right off


----------



## mk3GTI2Po1nt5low (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: OIL PAN HELP!!!!! PLEASE HELP!!! (tttomdemaria)*

thanks a lot i got it today...i checked my dip stick and it said i had no oil...took it off and the oil pan was full..wtf lol and oil went everywhere lol


----------



## tttomdemaria (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: OIL PAN HELP!!!!! PLEASE HELP!!! (mk3GTI2Po1nt5low)*

lol classic...i did the same **** when i was changing the seal on my oil cooler earlier this week


----------

